# Friends or foes?



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

...


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

well, you know.

give it some time.

we are a real nice forum and there are plenty of those around who want to share and have good things to tell, treating forum members with respect.

two days is a bit short to ask such a question.

I can of course understand WHY you are thinking about all this, given your topic few days ago.

Try not to take it personally.

You will soon find out who is knowledgable on here, and best of all, no sexism found on this board! 

Please stay and join in the fun!   We need more female chefs in here, anyways ….**giggle**


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Over the years I've found this forum to be one of the most civil I've ever seen.

As one always finds in professional food forums, there are always one or two that have to prove they know more than everyone else, or those who cannot keep from writing thesis style responses to simple questions. However, the moderators are really great here and keep it remarkably friendly.

Everyone in the world winds up showing a bit of derriere once in a while and I'm no exception, but this place keeps it real, keeps it honest and keeps it friendly.

As a side note, this forum was a true help to me after 9/11/2001. 

New to NYC, I was close to the WTC on a job when the attacks came. I knew few people in NY at the time, but had supportive colleagues here to help me process my way through the event. 

I don't think I ever thanked Nick, and the regular posters at that time, but I do now.

I come back and visit CT for a while, then take a break. But there's always something interesting to talk about here.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

...


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

Frenemies as I believe all chefs are.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Trying to understand how this topic is helpful? We are hear to talk about the food and industry so focus on that. And thank @foodnfoto for your kind words and support of ChefTalk.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)

...


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I can only speak for myself, but I am neither pleased nor displeased with your participation. Anyone's participation on here is just exposure to another point of view for me. The chance to see the world from a cranium other than my own. Nothing more, nothing less.

To a hammer, everything looks like a nail.

If I walk into a room full of strangers and proclaim the existence of trolls...

You can't get that?


----------



## beastmasterflex (Aug 14, 2013)

I for one have been enjoying your presence. Then again I laugh at my dog when he comes home from the vet drugged up. I feel bad about it because its really sad, but at the same time I just can't help myself, because it really is funny.


----------



## cook for life (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Cook'...

I've been on this forum as long as almost anybody, and I have virtually no impression of snarkiness or whatever. Members are helpful, interested, and almost always polite. I do remember a few times whan a Moderator would admonish somebody in terms of "hey, we don't do that here..." and that seemed to be the end of it. Actuially, I got admonished once, but that was because my comments were judged a little too strongly political- so I dropped it. Otherwise, very friendly place.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I too think this forum is very helpful and friendly.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Looks like we've lost Cook for Life.  That's too bad.

Mike


----------

